# Django Unchained: Bester Kinostart für Tarantino



## Matthias Dammes (21. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Django Unchained: Bester Kinostart für Tarantino* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Django Unchained: Bester Kinostart für Tarantino


----------



## Angeldust (21. Januar 2013)

Sehr genialer Film. Extrem unterhaltsam und kurzweilig 

Und schon beim Vorspann merkt man in 5 Sekunde, dass das nen Tarantino wird


----------



## Kerusame (21. Januar 2013)

ich mag den christoph waltz, ansonsten find ich den film gerade mal durchschnitt.


----------



## eSportWarrior (21. Januar 2013)

Christoph Waltz hat wieder Grandios gespielt. Dann noch die Mischung aus Samuel L Jackson und Leonardo DiCaprio. Herrlich das Ende ist auch gelungen. Kurzweilige Action die auf hohem Trash-Niveau unterhält,


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. Januar 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Sehr genialer Film. Extrem unterhaltsam und kurzweilig
> 
> Und schon beim Vorspann merkt man in 5 Sekunde, dass das nen Tarantino wird


 +++ -man sollte den Film zu keiner Sekunde ernst nehmen und einfach kein Pulp fiction erwarten, aber ich hab sehr selten so viel und derb im Kino gelacht. WErd ihn mir noch min 1 mal im Kino anschauen. absolut Großartig


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Januar 2013)

*Django Unchained: Bester Kinostart für Tarantino*

Großartiger Film, großartige Besetzung, großartiger Soundtrack. 

Die drei Stunden sind jedenfalls wie im Flug vergangen und die Pause wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen. 

Sehr lustig und herrlich übertrieben blutig war er, perfekt. 

Und Herr Waltz greift dafür hoffentlich den Oscar ab.


----------

